# New to espresso



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

This is officially my first setup, I've been using a moka pot for many years and decided to make the jump in to espresso. Hopefully these will be a good starter.










I have:

Gaggia Classic bought from Amazon as a refurb

Rancillo steam wand

New none pressurised basket from Happy Donkey

Second hand Fracino Model B (Cunill Brazil, MC5) I have just fitted new burrs

Motta tamper and timer from Cream Supplies

Couple of espresso shot glasses from Happy Donkey

Couple of walled Bodum glasses from Amazon.

I think the only thing I could do with now is a knock box and a bottomless PF maybe.

Cheers,

Ric


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems like an ideal set up. Personally I'd prioritise the knock box over a bottomless portafilter as you can make perfect espresso with a spouted filter but it will always be difficult to get the puck out of any filter without a box. The Grindenstein boxes are tough, aesthetically pleasing, available in various colours and very popular.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tidy little set-up, perfect really. Agree about the knock-box, although you could improvise one.

I would rate a VST basket higher in priority than bottomless filter for taste and results in the cup (if your technique is established) , however for training purposes the bottomless p-filter is gold ...it highlights how good (or bad) or distribution is and then the VST is icing on the cake.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never heard of a VST basket, I'll have to get that on my list. Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ricriley said:


> I've never heard of a VST basket, I'll have to get that on my list. Thanks.


VST baskets also come under LaMarzocco Strada name. Latter are half the price at £11.40 compared to £22.00 for the VST. The 17grm LaMarzocco Strada basket would be the one for your Gaggia. You can get them from CoffeeHit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> VST baskets also come under LaMarzocco Strada name. Latter are half the price at £11.40 compared to £22.00 for the VST. The 17grm LaMarzocco Strada basket would be the one for your Gaggia. You can get them from CoffeeHit.


Not sure the Strada's are as cheap as that, To quote Coffeehit ''These new baskets from La Marzocco are very high quality. They are the same as the Strada baskets but aren't individually scanned and certificated.

''

They will still be of high quality


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Not sure the Strada's are as cheap as that, To quote Coffeehit ''These new baskets from La Marzocco are very high quality. They are the same as the Strada baskets but aren't individually scanned and certificated.
> 
> ''
> 
> They will still be of high quality


I got my last marzocco direct from there Web shop and they are a lot cheaper even with postage

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Youre right , very cheap indeed!

Filter Basket - 17g

*Price per Unit (piece): €10,00 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La Marzocco's 17 gram stainless steel filter baskets. - advanced precision - consistent extraction - superior material & finish - zero defects - *proprietary digital scanning quality control - coded basket for QC & authenticity*


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Bottomless filter was the most noticeable upgrade I made when I had a classic. Got the LM basket a few weeks ago and they are brilliant. That's a great little set up you have there, should keep you happy for a while.....


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

totallywired said:


> Bottomless filter was the most noticeable upgrade I made when I had a classic. Got the LM basket a few weeks ago and they are brilliant. That's a great little set up you have there, should keep you happy for a while.....


Can you explain why the bottomless pf makes such a difference?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

It gives you more visibility on how good (or bad!) your tamping is, and seems to give more crema too. Also looks very nice!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Can you explain why the bottomless pf makes such a difference?


Doesn't make any difference to the quality/taste of the shot Tony. A BF is a useful tool to have around so you can check your technique. There are plenty of clips on Youtube showing BFs in action and what a perfect extraction, using one, should look like. BFs are useful to see if you are getting uneven extraction, i.e. channeling. There is something quite hypnotic watching a perfect extraction happening with a BF but you do get a crick in your neck from peering under the brewhead! One word of caution, IMO, a BF should only be used to fine tune your extraction set up not to use from scratch. If you are way out, i.e. too fast extraction, a BF can splatter coffee everywhere - not a good idea!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought this was the case. I was asking the question because the post suggested that the bf improved the taste/quality


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Thought this was the case. I was asking the question because the post suggested that the bf improved the taste/quality


Yeah, don't know where that came from but a BF is useful to have around. Glad I got mine.


----------

